# RN with CPC-A needs job in Chicago!



## tnt (Feb 18, 2009)

Having trouble finding a job. Just about all job opportunities out there want experience. Unfortunately all my experience is nursing. Thought that would be an asset to an employer. Any nurses with CPC have advice regarding the job hunt? Is it worth my time to apply for positions that want experience? Thanks


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Feb 18, 2009)

When you are searching also look for jobs titled utilization review. You are required to be an RN but they also LOVE it if you are credentialed as a CPC.

Check out medhunters.com  They often post jobs for this type of position. I live north of Chicago...   Small world!


----------



## Wahini50 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Rn/cpc-a*

Also check out insurance companies such as Humana, Wellcare, etc.  They hire CPC's, RN's and LPN's for chart reviews.


----------



## tnt (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks I'll give it a try!


----------



## Anna Weaver (Feb 19, 2009)

*documentation specialist*



tnt said:


> Having trouble finding a job. Just about all job opportunities out there want experience. Unfortunately all my experience is nursing. Thought that would be an asset to an employer. Any nurses with CPC have advice regarding the job hunt? Is it worth my time to apply for positions that want experience? Thanks



You might also check on jobs for documentation specialists. We have one of those now. Ours works out of our utilization review office. They review charts on the floors and make sure that all the documentation they need for coding will be there when the coders get to it. This person works closely with the physicians and does initial queries when they see indications of diagnoses (fever, lab reports etc), incomplete diagnoses (chf without mention of acute or chronic/acute on chronic etc), improper wording etc. This is all taken care of while the patient is still in the hospital and on the floor. That way when the coders get it, the documentation they need should be there and not have to go back to a physician for query and the chart is then processed much quicker. This is an RN, but the one we have is now taking coding classes so she will know what's needed for coding purposes.


----------

